# Just finished Bear Rug



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is a bear rug that I just completed.


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow!!! Awesome!!! Good job. It looks great. I wish it was mine


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

high quality my friend. does it come accompanied by a scantly clad young lady laying on it?


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

neil duffey said:


> high quality my friend. does it come accompanied by a scantly clad young lady laying on it?


That's what I was thinkin!:coolgleam Very nice!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> high quality my friend. does it come accompanied by a scantly clad young lady laying on it?


 
Um...that might be tough to arrange but it could happen!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

chris_kreiner said:


> Um...that might be tough to arrange but it could happen!!


just tell em your johan franzen and they will swoon. it'll work. trusssssst me.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> high quality my friend. does it come accompanied by a scantly clad young lady laying on it?


 
Chris...can I see your price list for that option?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Chris...can I see your price list for that option?


Lol well Mitchell it'll be above what most in Michigan can afford!!

However for the bear rug I charge $140 per ft. Open mouth it is an extra $150....If your mouth is wide open and you druel on my carpet while the yound lady is layin on the rug it'll cost $400 for the clean up fee!! :evil:


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

looks good!


----------

